# Entering RMC this fall! (2011)



## DanaChoi

I just created this thread because I'm curious about everyone else who got accepted to RMC like me  ... now that the application process is done we don't have to fish through pages and pages of posts regarding ESSAY, INTERVIEW, aptitude test, etc etc etc.  man that whole process was such a ball buster. Thank god all of the paperwork and the long interview is done and OVER WITH!!! 
SO anywho, YES, TELL US your trade, and where you're coming from! 

I'll start bahaha. So I got accepted to RMC as Signals Officer and I'm coming from TORONTO!


*******************
alright so for those of you who are wondering when we will be getting our joining instructions package, INFORMATION IN GENERAL, I called CFRC Toronto and they told me that we get EVERYTHING on the day of our ceremony. Mine is on July 20th, so I guess that applies to all the people from GTA?

and yes of course, i'm sure everyone knows that our orientation camp will take place at CFLRS from august 15th - 26th! Then, we'll be heading to Kingston! =)


----------



## Bowen

RMC Kingston. Aerospace Control Officer from Vancouver, BC.


----------



## MOTHforLife

RMC Kingston. MARS Officer from Ottawa, ON. My swearing in ceremony is July 15, and I leave August 13. I really cannot wait


----------



## jwtg

MOTHforLife said:
			
		

> RMC Kingston. MARS Officer from Ottawa, ON. My swearing in ceremony is July 15, and I leave August 13. I really cannot wait



I leave Ottawa August 12th apparently, for CFLRS....RMC Kingston, ACSO.


----------



## Azeem

RMC Kingston, Marine Systems Engineering Officer. Fly out 13 August. From Cape Breton, Nova Scotia.


----------



## Racho

RMC Kingston, Air Combat Systems Officer, Aerospace Engineering. Coming from Kelowna, BC. Swearing in is July 27th in Vancouver


----------



## Clancey01

RMC Kingston. Construction Engineer Officer from Cape Breton, NS. My transfer goes through 12 August as well.


----------



## Azeem

Sapper01 said:
			
		

> RMC Kingston. Construction Engineer Officer from Cape Breton, NS. My transfer goes through 12 August as well.



Is your local CFRC Sydney? Im being sworn in 3 August. Maybe we're flying out together


----------



## Bowen

Racho said:
			
		

> RMC Kingston, Air Combat Systems Officer, Aerospace Engineering. Coming from Kelowna, BC. Swearing in is July 27th in Vancouver



I'll see you at YVR on July 27th.


----------



## Clancey01

Azeem said:
			
		

> Is your local CFRC Sydney? Im being sworn in 3 August. Maybe we're flying out together



I'm already in the CF so I don't need to be sworn in and I'm taking a POMV. Sorry bro lol.


----------



## 2011Applicant

Yup yup!
RMC St Jean
Air Combat Systems
Coming from London, ON


----------



## 2011Applicant

CadetRac said:
			
		

> 2011Applicant are you completing just your first year at St Jean and subsequent years at Kingston? Because I am very interested why or how some of us were chosen to do so, and what the transfer from schools is like.


That's what my file manager told me at least.
He said it's a first common year at RMC St Jean and then subsequent at Kingston.
Also he said something about it being because they ran out of beds in Kingston, so the overflow goes to St Jean. This makes sense though, cause they were accepting a lot more RMC ROTP than previous years.
I'm going to ask about the transfer when I go in to sign my papers on 20 July; it's been kind of confusing to me as well.


----------



## yoman

CadetRac said:
			
		

> 2011Applicant are you completing just your first year at St Jean and subsequent years at Kingston? Because I am very interested why or how some of us were chosen to do so, and what the transfer from schools is like.



I did my first year at RMCSJ and then transferred over to RMC so I can speak to that. The transfer between the schools is a lot smoother now then it was when I first did it two years ago but you will still obviously have some adjusting to do. In terms of how they decide who goes to RMCSJ vs RMC that is somewhat of a mystery and I can't help you with that. 

If you have any more specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## pudd13

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> Also he said something about it being because they ran out of beds in Kingston, so the overflow goes to St Jean. This makes sense though, cause they were accepting a lot more RMC ROTP than previous years.



That's odd, I had heard that they accepted significantly less this year. But I suppose thats all hearsay really.

RMC Kingston, Pilot. I'll be leaving Prince George, BC, and I will also be swearing in on the 27th of July at YVR. See you then.


----------



## X_Man

RMC-Saint Jean for first year, 2-4 at RMC-Kingston. Air Combat Systems Officer. Coming from Burlington, ON (CFRC Hamilton)


----------



## 2011Applicant

pudd13 said:
			
		

> That's odd, I had heard that they accepted significantly less this year. But I suppose thats all hearsay really.
> 
> RMC Kingston, Pilot. I'll be leaving Prince George, BC, and I will also be swearing in on the 27th of July at YVR. See you then.



It's really hard to quote some of the things that recruiters tell you, because everyone seems to hear something different. 
The exact number I got was 473 acceptances out of ~3000. Whether or not that is more or less than normal is beyond me.


----------



## MCplManser

RMC Kingston
Sigs O
from Fredericton, NB
transfer date from Reserves TBD.


----------



## Renwick

Artillery and coming from Vancouver.


----------



## Renwick

are there any other old people like me entering this fall??  29 and a little nervous about it


----------



## Clancey01

Sapper01 said:
			
		

> RMC Kingston. Construction Engineer Officer from Cape Breton, NS. My transfer goes through 12 August as well.



Transfer date is not 24 August and I will be heading up 27 august.


----------



## Charlie82

RMC. Signals Officer and I am from Halifax, Nova Scotia. Transferring from PRes and still waiting on contract and transfer dates.


----------



## Kaveman

RMCC Kingston, CELE(air), Computer Engineering (or Science) from Saskatoon, Sk!



			
				Renwick said:
			
		

> are there any other old people like me entering this fall??  29 and a little nervous about it



I'm 21 and I reckon I will be older than quite a few of them 17-19 year olds fresh out of high school. However I did my basic with some Ocdts who were in their 30s-40s who had recently joined up. Long story short: you won't be the oldest but you'll be at (past) the top of the age bell curve!

See you all there!


----------



## CDNcoyote

RMC St Jean, taking Military and Strategic Studies as a MARS Officer.   I swear in on 20 Jul and report on the 30th.


----------



## Icmancin

RMC St-Jean, studying Psychology. Infantry Officer, reporting on the 30th.


----------



## Clancey01

Has anyone heard the housing and meal fees for CFB Kingston while we go there?


----------



## RMCMOM

Sapper01 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard the housing and meal fees for CFB Kingston while we go there?



You are 2 to a room.  Depending on which building you are in will depend on your Rations and Quarters however it is usually about $600 per month.  Your take home pay is about $280 twice a month.


----------



## Renwick

Kaveman said:
			
		

> RMCC Kingston, CELE(air), Computer Engineering (or Science) from Saskatoon, Sk!
> 
> I'm 21 and I reckon I will be older than quite a few of them 17-19 year olds fresh out of high school. However I did my basic with some Ocdts who were in their 30s-40s who had recently joined up. Long story short: you won't be the oldest but you'll be at (past) the top of the age bell curve!
> 
> See you all there!



Thanks... you're 21.. that makes me feel a whole lot better. HAHA   ;D


----------



## aesop081

Kaveman said:
			
		

> I'm 21 and I reckon I will be older than *quite a few* of them 17-19 year olds fresh out of high school.



I reckon that, at 21, you will be older than *all* of them 17-19 year olds fresh out of high school. You could possibly be older than 20 year olds too, you just never know.


----------



## backthen91

MARS officer coming from Medicine Hat, AB (CFRC Calgary), transfering from Res BOSN. Flying out 27th August to RMC Kingston.


----------



## Icmancin

Anybody with insight on the dress code for civilian attire at RMCSJ? Joining instructions say collared shirts and casual pants, but I've heard otherwise from friends at Kingston and I was wondering how it is at SJ. I start packing today so advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kaveman

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I reckon that, at 21, you will be older than *all* of them 17-19 year olds fresh out of high school. You could possibly be older than 20 year olds too, you just never know.



Touché. That will teach me for not proof reading for ambiguities. What I had intended to say was that at 21 I assume I will be older than quite a few of the Cadets (most of whom I am assuming are late teens). 

FWIW, I found your reply very chuckle inducing.


----------



## Renwick

From what I have heard they have accepted about 250 to RMC Kingston this year.... People who got accepted to CMR are required to do a preliminary year to gain some more experience before they can be admitted to RMC.  I believe the combined total was around 450. But Hey, what do I know....... will see you at RMC boys and girls.


----------



## NicLeBel

Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer from Quebec City, will be heading to Saint-Jean from august 14 to august 26 and then to Kingston to study computer engineering. Can't wait to be there


----------



## Blaze

Computer Engineering @ RMC Kingston. Sworn in Aug 10th, fly out to St-Jean on the 13th. Talk about cutting it close...



			
				NicLeBel said:
			
		

> Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer from Quebec City, will be heading to Saint-Jean from august 14 to august 26 and then to Kingston to study computer engineering. Can't wait to be there



Sweet! NCSe over here too! See ya there!


----------



## yoman

Renwick said:
			
		

> From what I have heard they have accepted about 250 to RMC Kingston this year.... People who got accepted to CMR are required to do a preliminary year to gain some more experience before they can be admitted to RMC.



Not true. RMC St-Jean also accepts cadets directly into their first year.


----------



## Charlie82

I am transferring from PRes to ROTP and will see many of you at CFLRS and RMC Kingston very soon. My time in the reserves means I will be paid as a Private (Increment 1). I am curious as to whether anyone happens to know what I would be looking at for take home dollars per paycheck? I am talking after taxes, rations and quarters, and any other deductions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Melnix

Infantry Officer from Montreal, going into Psychology at the RMCC on the 27th of August!
And Charlie82, I'm in the same position as you right now, I've transferred from a PRes regiment with all that follows. From what I heard, our Pte1 pay scale means that we get about a thousand more monthly, though I don't know how much it'll leave you after the whole deductions.
See you all there!


----------



## Clancey01

I'm glad I'm not the only one showing up 27 aug.


----------



## Kaveman

I was also getting kind of nervous (reporting 27th). Hearing about everyone leaving already is making me more and more excited to get out there.
See you all there!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Charlie82 said:
			
		

> I am curious as to whether anyone happens to know what I would be looking at for take home dollars per paycheck? I am talking after taxes, rations and quarters, and any other deductions. Thanks in advance.



Regular deductions are around $1000, probably a little less in first year. You'll be looking at a take home of around $1600 a month.


----------



## Clancey01

RMC_Cadet said:
			
		

> Regular deductions are around $1000, probably a little less in first year. You'll be looking at a take home of around $1600 a month.



Are you including taxes or is R&Q that high?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

That's with taxes, so it'll be a little more for you. So you'll probably be taking home closer to $1400 a month.


----------



## Clancey01

RMC_Cadet said:
			
		

> That's with taxes, so it'll be a little more for you. So you'll probably be taking home closer to $1400 a month.



Any idea what R&Q is by itself?


----------



## yoman

Rations are 502.46$
Quarters are 109.50$ if you have a roommate, more if you have a single room.

This is probably going up a percentage or two if it hasn't already.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Quarters are different for every building but they range between $105ish to around $198ish.


----------



## yoman

Just double checked. The rates have gone up a bit. 

It ranges from 97.50$ to 111$ for a room with a roommate. Single rooms go from 175$ to 202$.

All of these rooms include internet.


----------

